# Anyone had a short cycle with timed intercourse?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

My natural cycle is normally 28/29 days. By normally I mean always. Always.

We haven't had sex for a long while and then this cycle we managed it a few times around ovulation and my cycle is 26 days.

I was wondering if anyone else had experienced something similar and perhaps found any info on what causes it? I'm not extra stressed or anything like that but I'm not much of a believer in coincidence either.

Thanks


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi In am experiencing the same thing my cycle is normally 28/29 days but this cycle was 22 days which was 6 days early and I checked my chart and went all the way back to March of 2016 and I have not ever had a 22 day cycle so I am during research but everything keeps leading to implantation bleeding or a hormonal imbalance so I am confused as well. I will keep you updated if I find out and other information but you find out before me please let me know. Thanks


----------

